# Schattenteich



## Bebel (25. Okt. 2012)

Hallo
Ich wünsche mir schon länger ein richtiges Biotop im Garten. Wie ich es bauen werde weiß ich schon genau. Es ist jedoch schwierig einen geeigneten Platz im Garten zu finden. Der Teil des Gartens in den ein Biotop gut passen würde, liegt leider die meiste Zeit im Schatten, bekommt nur am Morgen ein wenig Sonne.
Jetz hab ich natürlich die Frage - kann das trotzdem funktionieren. Gibt es genügend Pflanzen die dort wachsen und was sagen Insekten und Amphibien zu so einem Teich - die sind ja der Grund für ein neues Biotop.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen mit Teichen im Schatten schildern würdet.

LG Bebel


----------



## flohkrebs (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

hallo!

Unser Teich ist auch großteils im Schatten - und die Pflanzen, die das am besten wegstecken, sind Fadenalgen ... 
Nein: ganz so so arg ist es nicht!! 
Wasserprimeln sind bei uns wunderschön geworden, haben sogar geblüht. Tannenwedel wächst auch im Schatten besonders gut!
Wir haben sogar drei Seerosen - weiß leider den Sortennamen nicht, sie blühen weiß.

Die Kaulquappen sind bei uns auch groß geworden, allerdings ein bisschen später als in sonnigeren Lagen. 
Libellenlarven, diverse __ Käfer und __ Wasserläufer haben wir sehr viele......

Wie klappt das, dass euer Biotop aber keine Sonne von oben kriegt?? (zumindest um die Mittagszeit, wenn die Sonne ganz obensteht, müsste es da doch Sonne geben??)

Falls der Platz nämlich unter Bäumen sein sollte - damit hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass es da Pflanzen und Tiere gibt, die diesen Verhältnissen angepasst sind - wär dann ja fast sowas wie ein Waldtümpelchen! 
Dann solltest du aber unbedingt ein Laubnetz drüberspannen im Herbst.

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Ich habe einen Teich der ziemlich schattig liegt, aber Erfahrung hab ich leider keine. Habe ihn diese jahr erst angelegt. Er bekommt Schatten von Bäumen, fast den ganzen Tag. Morgens ein Stündchen mittage zwei und abends noch ein Fleckchen und zwischendurch durch die BLätter. Das wird schon gehen. Vielleicht blühen und wachsen die Pflanzen nicht so üppig, dann muss man aber auch weniger ausdünnen. Ich habe die Pflanzn alle nicht an die Mindesttiefen gesetzt, da das Wasser ja auch nicht so warm wird. Leider fehlt das oft in den Angeaben, denn die angegebenen Tiefen sind oft nur erreichbar, wenn das Wasser sehr nährstoffreich ist und warm (Optimalbedingungen für die Pflanze). Ob das ausreicht weiß ich aber nicht.
Bäume sind heftig. Sehr viel Laub. Ich hatte zu Beginn mit nem Netz viele Blätter täglich raus gefischt. Jetzt wo der Laubabwurf seinen Höhepunkt erreicht hat... Wahnsinn. Ich lass es einfach als "Grunddüngung" drin. Das Wasser ist sehr braun, wenig Algen. Will aber für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall ein Laubnetz. Ich denke zwei Schubkarren Laub ist da dirn verteilt. Aber Laub hat ja ne geringe Dichte ;-)
Ich denke besser ein Biotop im Schatten, als überhaupt keins.
Das Laub ist aber besser nicht drin, denn es verwandelt sich ja mit der Zeit in Nährstoffe (für Algen gut). Deshalb besser gleich besorgen. Bei mir wurde das Geld leider knapp. Deswegen erst nächsten Herbst.
Tiere Komen auch so, __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer und viele Stechmückenlarfen. Die dürften aber nur im ersten Jahr so sein, bis genug Fressfeinde da sind. Die kommen da bei mir erst mal nicht nach Es waren plötzlich sooo viele drin...

Grüße Michael

Ps: Danke für den Thread, interessiert mich auch sehr, hatte zu Beginn gedacht es käme doch mehr Sonne


----------



## StefanBO (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hallo,


Bebel schrieb:


> Gibt es genügend Pflanzen die dort wachsen und was sagen Insekten und Amphibien zu so einem Teich - die sind ja der Grund für ein neues Biotop.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen mit Teichen im Schatten schildern würdet.


wobei diese Erfahrungen immer auch Einzelfälle sind/wären, die sich kaum übertragen lassen (würden). Schließlich spielen immer sehr viele Faktoren zusammen. Aber das ist ja allgemein so ein Problem mit Forenerfahrungen ...

Dieses Frühjahr habe ich zum ersten Mal hier ein bis zwei Bergmolche entdeckt. Zunächst einmal am Grasfroschlaich, dann eine zeitlang immer mal wieder in einem sehr kleinen und sehr schattigen Zwischenbecken. Ob die nächstes Frühjahr wiederkommen, vielleicht sogar dort laichen ...? Jedenfalls gelten diese als "schattenverträglicher" als die meisten anderen Amphienlarven. Auch die Libellenlarven der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer scheinen sich in (etwas) abgeschatteten Teichen noch wohl zu fühlen.

Wenn du den Platz (nur) dort hast, würde ich es einfach so ausprobieren, und so wenig wie möglich eingreifen. So gibt es z.B. bei den __ Libellen typische Pionierarten, die neue und kaum bewachsene Tümpel bevorzugen. Die Lebensräume und die passenden Arten kommen (und gehen) von alleine. So lange man nicht durch Eingriffe und Aufräumarbeiten deren Lebenbedingungen beeinträchtigt.

Ausgedehnte Flachwasserbereiche sind ja sicherlich schon eingeplant. Eventuell lassen sich ja auch zwei oder drei abgetrennte Gewässer mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen (z.B. hinsichtlich der Tiefe) einrichten. Und dann abwarten und zusehen ...


----------



## Bebel (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Leider hatte ich in der letzten Woche wenig Zeit um mal an den PC zu gehen, da ja für das Wochenende Frost angesagt war und der Garten  und der Teich halbwegs winterfest gemacht werden mußten. Abends war ich dann einfach zu KO.

@flohkrebs
Na, das macht mir doch Mut. Die Stelle für das neue Biotop liegt auf der Nordseite einer Baumgruppe von 4 alten Bäumen (Eschen,einer Erle und einer __ Linde). Da das Biotop nicht so groß wird wie der Teich, sollte das mit dem Netz nicht so schwierig sein und so ein Biotop muß ja nicht ganz so penibel gepflegt werden wie ein Fischteich.
Und ein klein wenig Sonne am Morgen bekommt es dann ja doch noch.

Mir geht es vor allem darum, das sich Insekten und Amphiebien dort wohl fühlen können, im Fischteich werden die, bzw. ihr Nachwuchs leider immer gefressen.

@Michael
Freue mich, dass Du auch bestätigen kannst dass sich genügend Getier einfindet. Über die Stechmückenlarven mache ich mir keine Sorgen, die gibt es auch in meinen Regenfässern und trotzdem habe ich nicht mehr Last mit Mücken als vorher ohne stehende Gewässer. Wenn sie nicht daher kommen, kommen sie eben woanders her.

@Stefan
Grasfrösche und verschiedenste __ Libellen tummeln sich in meinem Garten, alle versuchen sich im und am Teich zu vermehren, aber es schaffen nur sehr wenige zu überleben. Da die Fische nur sehr wenig gefüttert werden, zwecks natürlicher Geburtenkontrolle, kontrollieren sie leider auch die Geburtenrate der anderen Mitbewohner.
Ich hätte wirklich gerne __ Molche im Teich, die lassen sich dort jedoch nie sehen (auch Nachts nicht), obwohl es welche im Garten gibt, habe schon mal einen unter einem Stein gefunden.
Ich plane das Biotop insgesamt sehr flach anzulegen mit großer Pflanzzone und mit kleiner Tiefzone von ca.1m Durchmesser und 80cm Tiefe zum überwintern.

LG
Bebel


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Kommt bei den Molchen vielleicht drauf an. Solche Tiere meiden Gewässer mit Fischen. Zmindest zum Laichen. __ Molche müssen auch nicht ständig im Wasser schwimmen, sodass du vielleicht immer im falschen Moment hin geschaut hast. Wegen der Fische haben sie sich dann vielleicht auch noch gut versteckt.
Verschiedene Ampfibien meiden auch große Gewässer und wählen flache größere Pfützen, sozusagen Miniteiche. Hat weniger Fressfeinde zum Vorteil aber auch den Nachteil der Austrocknung...

Das wird schon mit dem Schattenteich, wenn er auch nicht von allem angenommen wird. Wusste nicht, dass Schatten auch auf die Tierwelt einen Einfluss hat...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Bebel (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi Michael
Ich dachte, dass Amphiebien sich gerne in flachen Gewässern aufhalten, weil die sich schneller erwärmen, dafür braucht es ja auch Sonne. Außerdem steht überall, dass sie gut bewachsene Randzonen mögen und Pflanzen wachsen auch meist besser im Licht.
Deshalb mache ich mir Gedanken ob das im Schatten funktionieren kann.

LG
Bebel


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Bebel, mach Dir nicht zuuuu viele Gedanken wegen des Schattens , mein Teich bekommt an der Südseite überhaupt keine Sonne, da bei mir nach 10 m Garten der Wald anfängt.
Es ist alles überwiegend moosig, ( Steine und Baumstuken ), dafür wachsen hier __ Farne und __ Funkien.
Ich habe an diesem Ufer auch die breiteste Flachzone, und da wächst auch alles, zwar ein bißchen kleiner und langsamer als in der Sonne, aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Denke auch, dass das nicht stört. Klar, die Bedingungen sind nicht optimal, aber auch in der Sonne werden die Pflanzen wachsen müssen und es ist in zwei Jahren kein Wasserjungel.
Und wie bereits oben geschreiben, ziehen einige Tiere kahle kleine Pfützen sogar vor.
Also eigentlich müsste man, um allen Wassertieren ein Zuhause bieten zu können, einen "normalen Teich" bauen und mit deer Restfolie, die übrig bleibt nochmals eine kleinere falche unbewachsene Teichpfütze.
Die findet man in Gärten nämlich überhaupt nicht, denn jeder will Vegetation haben. Ich denke im nächsten Jahr werde ich das in Angriff nehmen. Wenn man einen größern Teich gebaut hat (meiner ist etwa 8x6) dann bleibt an den Rändern viel Folie übrig, die man nicht mehr für was anständiges verwenden kann. Da wäre so eine Pfütze gerade machbar und sogar noch sinnvoll.

Ansonsten kannst du ja nicht alle Bäume fällen und das Haus verschieben, damit der Teich die besten Bedingungen vorfindet. In der Natur werden sich in einem Waldteich auch Tiere und Pflanzen ansiedeln (dauert dann natürlich Jahrzehnte), weshalb sollte das bei dir anders sein...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi,

auch schattige Teiche sind geeignete Biotope für allerlei Tiere, die Pflanzenwelt bleibt dann halt eher grün und blüht meißt schon vorm Laubtrieb (Moose, __ Farne, Schattenstauden ect.) In dem hier tummelten sich auch Insektenlarven, Kaulquappen und Molchlarven, und der hier liegt auch noch in den Hochlagen des Rothaargebirges wo es nicht ganz so warm ist (ist der Quellteich der Lahn)

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi
Ok, ich versuche es einfach mal. Die Stelle im Garten ist auch ohne Teich von Grasfröschen gut besucht und ohne Teich sind sie dort immer in Gefahr wenn die Wiese gemäht wird. Mit Teich haben sie dort ihre Ruhe. 

Ich lasse in den Randbereichen einfach viele Gräser wachsen und alles was so kommt. Die meisten Pflanzen vom Fischteich werden wohl von alleine dort auftauchen. Das was von alleine kommt, funktioniert sowieso am besten.

Na ja, ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen werde ich wohl einsetzen, die kommen ja nicht von alleine und dann mal abwarten. Obwohl - in meinem Fischteich ist plötzlich das krause __ Laichkraut aufgetaucht, obwohl ich das nie gepflanzt habe. Vielleicht mit anderen Pflanzen eingeschleppt? Egal - Das ist die einzige Unterwasserpflanze (außer den Tannenwedeln) die im Fischteich gut funktioniert.
LG Bebel


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Klar, es kann sein, dass sich hin und wieder was von selbst ansiedelt oder man bekommt nicht mit, dass man es sich einschleppt. Irgend wie vermehren sich die Pflanzen in der Natur ja auch. Allerdings dauert es bei einem Folienteich sehr lange, bis etwas von selbst kommt. In der Natur ist das ja ein langsamer Übergang von Trocken nach Teich.
Die Grasfrösche werden den Teich dann sicherich gerne annehmen. Davor graut es mir auch etwas, wenn der Rasen gemäht werden muss. Ich hab zwar run herum genügend Teichrandbepflanzung, aber was machen die, die etwas weiter weg rum hüpfen... Mal schauen. Ich will später jedenfalls keine Froschteile finden...

Mir gefällt dieser Schattenteich jedenfalls sehr gut.

Grüße Michael


----------



## rease (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

N'abend

ohne mir jetzt die vorherigen Beiträge durchgelesen zu haben, schilder ich mal meine Erfahrungen.

Mein Teich liegt zu 80 % im Schatten... 

Nachteile: Kümmerwuchs vieler Pflanzen, einige Spezialisten setzen sich im Schatten durch und gedeihen super, Teich erwärmt sich deutlich langsamer, Fische wachsen langsamer habe ich das Gefühl, Teich erwärmt sich besonders im Frühjahr nicht so schnell --> aufpassen zwecks Fütterung ! Seerosen blühen nicht so schön, 

Vorteile: geringeres Algenwachstum, im Hochsommer keine all zu starke Erwärmung des Teiches, Schattenspender , Mooswachstum auf Steinen & Ufermatten, angenehmes Mikroklima im Teichumfeld,
__ Frösche, __ Libellen und co. fühlen sich trotzdem wohl

Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit der Situation ganz zufrieden, außer die KOI würden sich natürlich über höhere Temperaturen im Frühjahr freuen... Aber Nutzwert als Biotop ist denke ich gleichzusetzen, zudem bietest du kälteliebenden Arten ein Nische...

Grüße Martin


----------



## Bebel (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

@ Michael
Die hüpfen weiter weg - ich sags Dir aus Erfahrung.

@ Martin
Fische habe ich genug im anderen Teich, das Biotop soll ohne Fische bleiben aber ich bin froh zu hören dass sich auch bei Dir __ Frösche und __ Libellen wohl fühlen. Bei den Pflanzen bin ich nicht mehr so wählerisch, was wachsen will kommt schon.

LG Bebel


----------



## nik (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hallo,


Bebel schrieb:


> @ Michael
> Die [Grasfrösche] hüpfen weiter weg - ich sags Dir aus Erfahrung.


Einspruch, euer Ehren!  Lies mal zu meinem Pfützenthread, 1000l und inzwischen immer um 10-15 Grasfrösche (incl. halbstarkem Nachwuchs) im und um den Teich herum. Ich kann jederzeit los und Grasfrösche erfolgreich suchen gehen.

Die Erklärung für die Unterschiede wird schlicht sein. Es ist wohl die Frage inwieweit sie was zu fressen finden.

Gras mähen geht aber trotzdem, tagsüber sind die nicht aktiv. Nur wenn die jungen los ziehen, kann es problematisch werden 

Mein Pflanzenteichlein lässt sich auch als überwiegend schattig bezeichnen. Weiters kein Problem, __ Libellen sind aber schon Sonnenkinder.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Bebel (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi
Ich habe eine Menge Grasfrösche im Garten. Da ich alles was in meinem Filter landet in meinen Miniteichen aussetze, unter anderem auch jede Menge Kaulquappen, überleben auch bei mir einige Grasfrösche, __ Kröten und __ Libellen. Ein kleiner Teil überlebt auch wohl im Fischteich, einige wohl im Graben und viele in den Klärteichen der Nachbarn. Leider fallen manchmal kleine Grasfrösche dem Rasenmäher (im Rasen), bzw. der Mähmaschine (in der Wiese) zum Opfer. Zu gewissen Zeiten hüpfen eben sehr viele davon durch die Gegend und meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur nachts. 

Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht über einen Mangel an Amphibien und Insekten beklagen, ich wünsche mir von einem kleinen Biotop eher eine Steigerung der Artenvielfalt. Laut meinen Nachbarn, die in dieser Gegend aufgewachsen sind gab es hier früher auch __ Salamander und Ringelnattern. Vielleicht gibt es sie ja noch und lassen sich durch ein passendes Umfeld hier ansiedeln. 

Vielleicht wohnen die auch schon im Garten, solche Tiere sind ja nun mal auch sehr scheu und man sieht sie nicht jeden Tag.

Ich habe schon einige Tiere in meinem Garten entdeckt, meist zufällig, dazu gehören Blindschleichen, Erdkröten, Grasfrösche, Wasserfrösche, ein kleiner Molch, verschiedene Libellenarten, verschiedene Käferarten, Eichhörnchen, Igel mit Familie, Rehe, Hasen, Kaninchen, Spitzmäuse, Wühlmäuse, Hausmäuse, Wald- bzw. Feldmäuse, Maulwürfe, Mauswiesel, Schleiereule, Käutzchen, Fasane, verschiedene Spechtarten, Zwergfledermaus,  eine Menge Vogelarten - Stand- und Zugvögel, Grau- und Silberreiher, verschiedene Raubvögel, in einem Jahr sogar einen Eisvogel (der einen __ Goldfisch stiebitzt hat).

Ich habe das Glück ein Grundstück auf dem Land zu besitzen, so das viele Tiere zuwandern können, durchziehen können oder der Garten Teil ihres Revieres ist und ich gebe mir schon seit einigen Jahren Mühe den Garten tierfreundlich zu gestalten. Mit dem kleinen Schattenbiotop soll eine weitere Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, damit sich neue Tiere ansiedeln können.

Eure Beiträge haben mich ermutigt das Projekt Schattenbiotop anzugehen und wenn es auch nur eine neue Spielwiese für schon vorhandene Tiere ist. Ich hoffe natürlich auf __ Molche und Salamander aber wenn es die üblichen Bewohner bleiben soll es mir auch recht sein.

LG Bebel


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Ausgewachsene __ Salamander (gelbe) habe ich bisher nur zwei gesehen und das im Schwarzwald unter nem Stein.
Ist aber selbst da ne seltenheit. Im gegenzug hab ich aber schon viele "Salamander-Kaulquappen" gesehen aber immer in kleinen Bächen im Wald. 
Das lässt mich darauf schließen, dass Salamander wohl noch weiter verbreitet sind, als man glaubt. Hier hätte ich auch gesagt, dass sie "ausgestorben" wären. Auch lässt es mich darauf schließen, dass Salamander wohl fließende Gewässer nutzen, um zu laichen und leider keine Teiche. Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein, dass sich einer geirrt hat. Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht ist ja ein Salamander-Experte hier?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi Michael

Bei meiner Arbeitskollegin tummelten sich die __ Salamander im Keller bzw. im Aufgang nach draußen. Leider reagierte sie, so wie viele, eher phobisch. Ihr Mann mußte die Tiere schnell entfernen weil sie Angst vor ihnen hatte. Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass man sich erschreckt wenn einem ein Tier über den Weg läuft wo man es nicht erwartet aber diese Hysterie werde ich wohl nie verstehen.

Auf jeden Fall scheint es noch Salamander in unserer Gegend zu geben. Als Kind konnte ich sie auf jeden Fall häufiger sehen, als Erwachsene drehe ich nicht mehr so viele Steine um und spiele nicht mehr im Wald.

Tiere entdecke ich meist bei der Gartenarbeit oder durch Zufall bei Streifzügen durch den Garten.

LG Bebel


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi

Ja, das mit den Außentreppen, die in den Keller führen...
Das kenn ich auch. Oft fallen da Blindschleichen immer weiter runter. Auch eine Kröte läuft öfter in die Falle und kommt nicht mehr die Stufen hoch. Da muss man öfter mal kontrollieren, ob nicht etwas da unten sitzt. Gerade jetzt wenn es kalt wird ist so eine Treppe eine Todesfalle für diese Tiere.
Schön, dass diese Tiere wenigstens Stellenweise noch ausreichende Populationen erhalten können.

Grüße Michael

Hi nochmal

Ich hab bei Wiki mal etwas gelesen einfach so aus Interesse
Da steht, dass __ Salamander gerne in Wäldern leben und angrenzenden Feuchtgebieten. Schattige plätze sind bevorzugt und die Larfen werden auch bevorzugt in Schattengewässern geboren.
Wie ich aber schon angemerkt habe ist es kein Zufall, dass ich die Larfen damals in Bächen gefunden habe. Bei Wiki steht, dass Salamander in Mittelgebirgslagen bevorzugt Bäche aufsuchen mit schwacher strömung , wegen des frischen Wassers. Im Flachland werden aber auch Teiche und Tümpel angenommen. So gesehen hast du eigentlich recht gute Vorraussetzungen, dass du in absehbarer Zeit Salamanderjunge im Teich haben wirst. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen.


----------



## Bebel (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schattenteich*

Hi Michael
Unser einziges "Gebirge", auf das ich schaue wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe ist ca. 130 - 160 m hoch also eher etwas größere Hügel. Rund ums "Gebirge" gibt es viele Quellen und Bäche und viele Flächen hier stehen unter Naturschutz. Ein Wald grenzt an unser Grundstück, ein Graben auch, die nächste Quelle nebst Bach ist allerdings ca. 500-800m Luftlinie entfernt und der Weg ist durchtrennt von einer befahrenen Straße. Mal abwarten.

LG
Bebel


----------



## Efeu (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schattenteich*

__ Salamander laichen bei uns nur in klaren, (kühlen,) fließenden Gewässern...in meiner Heimat Thüringen gibt es sie in Unmengen. Die letzten beiden Jahre haben wir sogar auf unserem Weihnachtsspaziergang am 24.12. ein Exemplar getroffen. Für mich war das wie ein kleines Wunder zu dieser Jahreszeit und in 150m Höhe über dem Laichbach.
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich noch mehr Schatten über unserem Teich hätte.


----------

